# Thinking About Missy Marie



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a really sleepless night thinking about little Missy Marie. It was just such a sad situation. I know that Dr. Jaimir and everyone tried so hard to save her.:crying::crying:

I just keep wondering how she got so sick so fast. Would this have happened if her owner had been able to keep her and not have to place her at 10 years of age? Did this stress Missy Marie out too much? Did it happen because the owner didn't have the funds to take her to the Vet when she first got ill? And why wasn't the owner there to say good-bye to her?

Yes, this is something we might never know, but thinking of my 2 girls -- especially Lacie, I know that she would react very badly to a situation such as Missy Marie's and that she would probably get sick.

Lacie is so very attached to me and she hates changes and would be totally stressed out from being moved around from owner to owner.

Just thinking outloud, but I'm very sad about this special little baby.:smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:smcry:I'm sad, too for Missy. :smcry: Sometimes things just touch me in my spirit and this was one of those times. Whether it was to help Missy or whether it was her mom really needing to know that people really do care - I don't know. It could have been someone watching from the "outside" that needed to see people reaching out and caring.

I just know that this situation REALLY moved me in my spirit to do something. I could be totally wrong - wouldn't be the first time - but I feel in my spirit that this situation had a lot more involved than just our monetary donations to help Missy. We may never know the whole story, I just thank God for the opportunity to reach out and be his instrument.

Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to admit to being a little angry with the person she was rehomed to, if that is what caused her initial decline, that stress. That is why I did not respond to her post in the Missy thread. (and I realize I'm being irrational, so my apologies for that!) I've had dogs poop on my bed and so now I put down an old sheet to protect my comforter, so for me to even think of giving up a precious baby because it pooped on my bed is not something that would ever happen. 

You know what though? It's really easy to place the blame and the truth is - we will never know the whole story and that is fine. It's not really our business, to be honest. I just feel sad that Missy had to go through what she did and I'm glad we were able to help her.

I also wonder why her owner wasn't there with her at the end. Again though, not something that is really my business


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have to admit to being a little angry with the person she was rehomed to, if that is what caused her initial decline, that stress. That is why I did not respond to her post in the Missy thread. (and I realize I'm being irrational, so my apologies for that!) I've had dogs poop on my bed and so now I put down an old sheet to protect my comforter, so for me to even think of giving up a precious baby because it pooped on my bed is not something that would ever happen.
> 
> You know what though? It's really easy to place the blame and the truth is - we will never know the whole story and that is fine. It's not really our business, to be honest. I just feel sad that Missy had to go through what she did and I'm glad we were able to help her.
> 
> I also wonder why her owner wasn't there with her at the end. Again though, not something that is really my business


Good post, Stacy. I feel the same way ... wondering ... yet knowing it really isn't my business.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Good post, Stacy. I feel the same way ... wondering ... yet knowing it really isn't my business.


I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling this way


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:I had been busy with my granddaughter and could only do quick check ins on Missy Marie, but I prayed and prayed.

My heart ackes when I think of Missy Marie her story was alot like B&B's, :smcry: my B&B stayed with her daddy who was very old and ill, the daughter would go to the house once and maybe twice a day to let B&B out to go potty, why she never left a pee pad down I will never know, when the daddy passed away the daughter was suppose to keep B&B but felt it was a burden to her because she had two cats and B&B needed more attention, so she gives her to a lady, B&B was there for a few weeks I think, and one day snagged the lady's drapes, the lady took B&B to the groomers and left her there, the daughter told the groomer to find another home for her, she took B&B home with her, without a doubt God had his hand on B&B and us, we were grieving from Muffy's. we took Matilda to get groomed, after the grooming we went to pick her up, the groomer took me aside and ask if we would like another maltese. B&B was 10 years old, just like Missy, within two days we had our B&B, she was fearful and was grieving so, she grieved for months, would only eat treats, scared of everything, I'm certain she had beed abused, everytime we would touch her face she would pull back in fear, she pooed on our bed a few times, pooed on our carpet, peed on our carpet, etc, we just continued to LOVE her for who she was, this August we will have had B&B for two years, she is a delight to us, you would love her funny little personality:tender: 
why I brought this all up is because I know how hard it has been for B&B to adjust and I wonder if the change started all of Missy Marie's problems, stress can cause many health issues. I will never understand why the owner wasn't there to hold Missy Marie at the end, she cared enough to get her help, I think it was her responsibility to be with Missy Marie when she needed her the most. I know I am judging and I have no right to do that BUTTTT I have been the one who has taken a old girl in when know one else wanted her and I will be with her holding her close to my heart when the day comes for her to go to the bridge. It's all about commitment and love


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling this way



Ditto.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcry::smcry:I had been busy with my granddaughter and could only do quick check ins on Missy Marie, but I prayed and prayed.
> 
> My heart ackes when I think of Missy Marie her story was alot like B&B's, :smcry: my B&B stayed with her daddy who was very old and ill, the daughter would go to the house once and maybe twice a day to let B&B out to go potty, why she never left a pee pad down I will never know, when the daddy passed away the daughter was suppose to keep B&B but felt it was a burden to her because she had two cats and B&B needed more attention, so she gives her to a lady, B&B was there for a few weeks I think, and one day snagged the lady's drapes,:w00t::angry: the lady took B&B to the groomers and left her there, the daughter told the groomer to find another home for her, she took B&B home with her, without a doubt God had his hand on B&B and us, we were grieving from Muffy's. we took Matilda to get groomed, after the grooming we went to pick her up, the groomer took me aside and ask if we would like another maltese. B&B was 10 years old, just like Missy, within two days we had our B&B, she was fearful and was grieving so, she grieved for months, would only eat treats, scared of everything, I'm certain she had beed abused, everytime we would touch her face she would pull back in fear, she pooed on our bed a few times, pooed on our carpet, peed on our carpet, etc, we just continued to LOVE her for who she was, this August we will have had B&B for two years, she is a delight to us, you would love her funny little personality:tender:
> why I brought this all up is because I know how hard it has been for B&B to adjust and I wonder if the change started all of Missy Marie's problems, stress can cause many health issues. I will never understand why the owner wasn't there to hold Missy Marie at the end, she cared enough to get her help, I think it was her responsibility to be with Missy Marie when she needed her the most. I know I am judging and I have no right to do that BUTTTT I have been the one who has taken a old girl in when know one else wanted her and I will be with her holding her close to my heart when the day comes for her to go to the bridge. It's all about commitment and love


paula, thank you for this. How lucky B&B is to have found you and how lucky Missy was to have found Jaimie as a vet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- you put into words exactly what I was trying to say. And I think about my 2 -- especially about Lacie and know what she would be like if she was put into this type of situation. I think that's why I so much wanted to adopt Sweet Pea. I know she had probably had a very good life until her owner died and then her world was turned upside down.

And -- I was hesitant to bring this up because I don't know the circumstances and I'm not trying to judge, but I'm just so very sad about all of this.

I, too, am glad I'm not the only one feeling this way.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

It really does feel like we *all *lost this precious little soul,doesn't it? Heartbreaking, so heartbreaking.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have to admit to being a little angry with the person she was rehomed to, if that is what caused her initial decline, that stress. That is why I did not respond to her post in the Missy thread. (and I realize I'm being irrational, so my apologies for that!) I've had dogs poop on my bed and so now I put down an old sheet to protect my comforter, so for me to even think of giving up a precious baby because it pooped on my bed is not something that would ever happen.
> 
> You know what though? It's really easy to place the blame and the truth is - we will never know the whole story and that is fine. It's not really our business, to be honest. I just feel sad that Missy had to go through what she did and I'm glad we were able to help her.
> 
> I also wonder why her owner wasn't there with her at the end. Again though, not something that is really my business


Stacy, I am so glad you said what I was afraid to say. I stayed out of the thread for that reason.

I also didn't donate towards Missy vet bill. That's just my personal policy, though. I will only donate when a sick dog has been turned over to a rescue group. That's the only way to be sure that the dog will be placed in a home that will be able to care for the dog properly afterwards, both medically and financially. 

Such a sad story.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We may never know the circumstances of Missy's mom, but I wanted to share something.

A few years ago we hired a new employee who had never really worked in an office before much less an executive office atmosphere and she was a little intimidated to begin with just being there. Also, they were in dire straits financially - I mean really bad - about to lose their house so this job was a Godsend for her - but we didn't know this at the time of course. 

Within the first week or so of her employment, one of our members noticed that she was crying at her desk (her desk was in the reception area and away from everyone else). When the member asked her why she was crying she finally told him that her precious Yorkie had become very ill and had to be put to sleep that day. 

She was torn between asking for time off from a new job that she really needed and being there for her precious pup. Unfortunately, she was not there for her when the time came. Sometimes it is not so black and white about why people can or can't do things or the decisions they make.

I've since become good friends with her and if she ever made a decision like that again, I'd whoop her butt but good and she knows it. She never did get another pup and Katrina destroyed her house but they rebuilt and now they found out they rebuilt with that evil Chinese drywall so will need to basically tear it down and start over again.  She could still use some prayers.

Sorry for the novel, just wanted to share this one person's perspective.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel sorry for the owner she did try, and she took Missy Marie back when the other owner couldn't care for her, but I don't understand why she wouldn't want to be with her at the end. Maybe she didn't have a ride. Who knows, I am so glad Jaimie was the vet RIP MISSY MARIE

LYNN YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN A WONDERFUL MOMMY TO SWEETPEA, THERE WILL BE ANOTHER


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Stacy, I am so glad you said what I was afraid to say. I stayed out of the thread for that reason.
> 
> I also didn't donate towards Missy vet bill. That's just my personal policy, though. I will only donate when a sick dog has been turned over to a rescue group. That's the only way to be sure that the dog will be placed in a home that will be able to care for the dog properly afterwards, both medically and financially.
> 
> Such a sad story.


You know, I probably shouldn't have said anything but I just couldn't keep my mouth shut, since Lynne brought this topic up. Even if Missy hadn't gotten sick, returning a pup for pooping on the bed still would not have gone over well with me. But again, it isn't my place to really pass judgement. 

One thing I don't want to do is bring negativity to what this forum accomplished by helping this precious girl, so I'm sorry if I have. I think it's an amazing thing SM did to help, I'm just so sad about the results.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I won't say my feelings towards the person who took her for 2 months but I know her mom really cared for her. I could hear it in her voice. She had called out clinic a week before she was real sick b/c she heard about me and she hoped I would take her in or know of a good home for her. I considered it but I was so busy at work I hadn't gotten a chance to post about her. The she became I'll and her mom knew she couldn't afford to bring her in so she waited to see if it would pass. From her past history she was well cared for being shots, dentals, previous illnesses. But when times got hard it just couldn't be. She cried on the phone the first time I talked to her " I swear I was a good mom to her...I did all I could". I could hear the compassion in her voice. This is when I knew I had to do something. She was so grateful of everyone's generosity. My plan was to foster this girl until I could find her a home. Or get her in Maltese rescue. But she didn't make it. I thank all who donated without even knowing her. Some other posts have upset me which is why I had stopped posting before...I will be giving the left over funds to gypsy....even though this is an elective surgery..... I can totally understand why some donated to Missy over gypsy. But in the end gypsy will have her surgery.

Seeing everyone get together for a cause reminded me why I loved coming here...but also reminded me why I stopped. I hope I can forget and return to help again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

dr.jaimie said:


> I won't say my feelings towards the person who took her for 2 months but I know her mom really cared for her. I could hear it in her voice. She had called out clinic a week before she was real sick b/c she heard about me and she hoped I would take her in or know of a good home for her. I considered it but I was so busy at work I hadn't gotten a chance to post about her. The she became I'll and her mom knew she couldn't afford to bring her in so she waited to see if it would pass. From her past history she was well cared for being shots, dentals, previous illnesses. But when times got hard it just couldn't be. She cried on the phone the first time I talked to her " I swear I was a good mom to her...I did all I could". I could hear the compassion in her voice. This is when I knew I had to do something. She was so grateful of everyone's generosity. My plan was to foster this girl until I could find her a home. Or get her in Maltese rescue. But she didn't make it. I thank all who donated without even knowing her. Some other posts have upset me which is why I had stopped posting before...I will be giving the left over funds to gypsy....even though this is an elective surgery..... I can totally understand why some donated to Missy over gypsy. But in the end gypsy will have her surgery.
> 
> Seeing everyone get together for a cause reminded me why I loved coming here...but also reminded me why I stopped. I hope I can forget and return to help again.


Thank you for sharing this, Jaimie. I can't imagine how hard this must have been on her (and you) *hugs you*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie thank you, now we can move on, I do hope Missy Marie's mommy finds comfort in her loss. I miss you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't find out about Missy's need until it was too late,I still would have given,her situation was an emergency,not elective. Just like little Snowball,the puppy from a puppy mill from PA. A fluff in need really tugs at the heartstrings..


I thought about Missy's situation too,how hard it was for her former owner. I went to Florida for a friend's graduation and took my 2 adoptees to see their first owner. I had mixed feelings. She couldn't take them w/ her due to a divorce but when her ex husband died she didn't take them back because her boyfriend didn't want dogs.

For me that would be a deal breaker....kick that dude to the curb!

She's since married this guy,who's now suffering from cancer.
I took them to see her because I think she still cares in her own way,but chose a man over her dogs...her loss my gain.

They remembered her and went crazy seeing her,but after they settled down,they came over and sat on my lap,while she visited.So I guess,they do know who their mommy is. We all went to an outdoor restaurant and they both stayed close to me.
In the end I think I did the right thing,she got to see how well they look and she commented on how happy they are.

If she hadn't called me last October,to take them in,they would have been euthanized,she loved them enough to let them go to a home where they'd be loved. It may seem selfish to give them up ,but if your fluff isn't a high priority,then let them find a home where they will be....no shame in that.

As for pooping on the bed,been there,seen it, "poo" happens.You wash the sheets and go on. They rarely have that accident,usually it's a "hitchhiker" I miss.
We cover our couch w/ blankets so the dogs can sit w/ us,in case of dirty feet or "hitchhikers"...that's what you do for dogs,not get rid of them if they poop on the bed....
I think Missy was surrounded by a lot of love,from all over..maybe her owner couldn't face the end. My husband didn't stay in the room w/ me when our first dog had to go to the bridge,he's regretted it ever since and is there for all the ones that leave us now.
I wish only peace to the owner,the peace she gave to Missy in the end after Dr.Jamie and so many tried so hard to save her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There's always another side to the story. I just knew there was a pup in real trouble so I gave what I could. I just wish she would have made it, it's just plain sad. For everyone involved.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I think Missy was surrounded by a lot of love,from all over..maybe her owner couldn't face the end. My husband didn't stay in the room w/ me when our first dog had to go to the bridge,he's regretted it ever since and is there for all the ones that leave us now.
> I wish only peace to the owner,the peace she gave to Missy in the end after Dr.Jamie and so many tried so hard to save her.





The A Team said:


> There's always another side to the story. I just knew there was a pup in real trouble so I gave what I could. I just wish she would have made it, it's just plain sad. For everyone involved.


 
I agree. 
I needed to help that little dog, whatever the circumstances that led to her being in that situation. I'm happy that we all tried, and that we came together to help a fluff who desperately needed it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wanted to help because I felt "there for the grace of God go I" . . . or any one of us here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> I wanted to help because I felt "there for the grace of God go I" . . . or any one of us here.


:goodpost: I agree. I really tried to think of everyone involved with compassion and didn't envy any decisions made by anyone in Missy's case. I think all of us did the best we could and I'll never regret that for a second. She certainly touched all our hearts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> I won't say my feelings towards the person who took her for 2 months but I know her mom really cared for her. I could hear it in her voice. She had called out clinic a week before she was real sick b/c she heard about me and she hoped I would take her in or know of a good home for her. I considered it but I was so busy at work I hadn't gotten a chance to post about her. The she became I'll and her mom knew she couldn't afford to bring her in so she waited to see if it would pass. From her past history she was well cared for being shots, dentals, previous illnesses. But when times got hard it just couldn't be. She cried on the phone the first time I talked to her " I swear I was a good mom to her...I did all I could". I could hear the compassion in her voice. This is when I knew I had to do something. She was so grateful of everyone's generosity. My plan was to foster this girl until I could find her a home. Or get her in Maltese rescue. But she didn't make it. I thank all who donated without even knowing her. Some other posts have upset me which is why I had stopped posting before...I will be giving the left over funds to gypsy....even though this is an elective surgery..... I can totally understand why some donated to Missy over gypsy. But in the end gypsy will have her surgery.
> 
> Seeing everyone get together for a cause reminded me why I loved coming here...but also reminded me why I stopped. I hope I can forget and return to help again.


Awww ... sweet Jaimie. I was going to keep my mouth shut ... but, I, too, was upset over some other posts. In fact, I still am. I thought of leaving SM because of it. I don't need to be pushed or be made to feel guilty in donating to any charity. Anyone who knows me, also knows that I am generous and have a good heart. I'd like to say a lot more ... but, I will let it go at that. 

I, too, mourn the loss of Missy Marie. I thought of her being away from her Mommy, and at the same time, her being so sick. Yes, I wish her Mommy could have been there with her. But, I am not going to judge her. If I recall, the woman did leave her husband for Missy Marie. Who knows ... she could have received threats from her husband in regard to Missy. 

With Snowball, I would never, ever leave him. Even in a national emergency. If he cannot go ... I stay behind with him, period. 

Jaimie, bless your heart. You did everything you possibly could ... and, more. I'm glad you reached out to us. 

I hope you're feeling better in regard to your surgery. And, if you are still awake ... I wish you very peaceful and pleasant dreams. You deserve it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think that my tears over this had more to do with my concerns over what would happen to my girls in a similar situation. As Sher said -- "there but by the grace of God go I". I just know that Lacie would be miserable and it wouldn't surprise me for her to get this sick and need help and have no will to live. 

It made me so sad that I was just wondering (and maybe I didn't state it very well), what I could do, if anything, to prevent this type of tradegy from happening to my girls. I think about Sweet Pea whose owner died while they were on a trip. This sweet little fluff then had to stay (and we'll never know for how long) until the authorities came and then she was put into the animal shelter for 2 months because it is the law -- in case a family member comes to claim her. I know that she, too, must think that her world was turned upside down. Thank goodness Deb was able to rescue her.

I just wonder what would happen to my girls under similar circumstances. I wasn't trying to judge anyone but was just so upset over the entire situation.

As I have no family except for DH, who is in very bad health, I worry about my girls even though I have made provisions for them. 

I just want all the fluffs to have wonderful, healthy, happy lives and, in reality, that isn't always possible. So it upsets me terribly when they don't. This one just hit me very hard emotionally.

I'm sorry if others were upset as it was not meant to be an upsetting thread -- but one of grief and concern.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have no family that can take our 5 and I'd want them all together. I hope our will can provide for their care. I hate to think what would happen.
It was tough for us too,we got hit w/ a $700 vet bill the first 2 weeks after my adoptees came.
Al was kinda upset,afterall we hadn't planned to keep them,but to find homes for them. But I knew w/ their issues,no one would take them.Plenty would take one,but not both.
But as luck or love would have it,they were meant to be here and I love them ,like my other 3.
I'd hate to think what we would have been forced to do if we didn't have the money to help them,on top of our three.
I know a few who've had to give up pets due to finances,it's heart breaking...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know one of my adoptees,Bitsy acted really depressed when we first got her. Rylee kinda goes w/ the flow. That's why I waited to do anything medical on them ,to give them time to feel comfortable.
Maybe it was all too much for Missy,the move,then moved back again and who knows how she was treated by the other person she was entrusted to...

I guess we all hoped love would triumph over all. Maybe it did,but in a way we didn't want to see. We couldn't save her body,but we released her soul in love,forever and she's with all our loved pets at the bridge....

It did show how many of us came together financially and spiritually and medically for this fluff.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I think that my tears over this had more to do with my concerns over what would happen to my girls in a similar situation. As Sher said -- "there but by the grace of God go I". I just know that Lacie would be miserable and it wouldn't surprise me for her to get this sick and need help and have no will to live.
> 
> It made me so sad that I was just wondering (and maybe I didn't state it very well), what I could do, if anything, to prevent this type of tradegy from happening to my girls. I think about Sweet Pea whose owner died while they were on a trip. This sweet little fluff then had to stay (and we'll never know for how long) until the authorities came and then she was put into the animal shelter for 2 months because it is the law -- in case a family member comes to claim her. I know that she, too, must think that her world was turned upside down. Thank goodness Deb was able to rescue her.
> 
> ...


I wasn't upset about anything said on this thread. I am grieving for Missy just like the rest of you.

I worry so much about Snowball if, God forbid, something should ever happen to my husband or me. Dr. Krisi Erwin is his Godmother. However, in reality, I know she goes off to work every day. And, even with her tender loving care (she was voted the best vet of 2010 for Loudoun County, Va ... by the way) ... Snowball wants to be with his Mommi and Poppi. He goes to sleep next to me at night. And, he loves his home here with us. Whenever we come in from outside ... he celebrates by getting his favorite tuggie toy (the one you and the girls gave him for Christmas, Jane!) and squeeking it like mad! He will run back and forth ... just for the joy of being back here in his home where he feels safest.

So, with Snowball, too, I think he would get extremely sick if something happened to us. And, I don't think he would survive. It's an upsetting thought. But, I know most of us worry about the same thing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I believe, thru the years, I've been thru hundreds of dogs.

They've come thru shelters, owner surrenders, strays, etc.

I know most do not want to hear this, but they adapt rather quickly in the right home. They do not crumble, they move on. 

If anything were to happen to me, mine go back to rescue. I've told my son this, as I know Edie will place them accordingly. Yep, Jops with Franks...Tommy with his best home, and LBB with Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> I believe, thru the years, I've been thru hundreds of dogs.
> 
> They've come thru shelters, owner surrenders, strays, etc.
> 
> ...


Well, I've always said, Deb ... I would trust Snowball with you. :wub::wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I were both upset and did not know how anyone could give up their baby. We have a running bill at our Vet's office and she is more than happy to work with us in this time of hardship. 
I am glad this thread was started and if anyone is in trouble maybe we could suggest things to help them keep their dog. I have lots of ideas and willing to share.
Most importantly, diet for a Malt is so critical and can cause hge and other upsets.
Dr. Jaimie, our Angel, wish you could post what and what not to feed our babies. 
We have always tried to alert folks to the danger of rawhides. Processed in formaldehyde and caused our Bogey to have a kidney problem. Tiny kidneys cannot handle this chemical for long. 
I think that Missy was being fed "Caesar" tins....right? Not a good choice from what I have read.
Sometimes our hearts cause us to write and say more than we should. Jaimie or anyone if we have ever offended you please know it was never intended.
My passion gets the best of me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

It was not u...no worries. I wish we could do the "running bill" thing, but we have been screwed over so many times my boss said no more to any payment plans. The ply thing we accept is care credit. It's hard when the owners really waNt to try but can't get approved due to something in the past. My boss also gave us a charity fund where she gives us so much to spend each year. If any donations are given it goes in there also. I try to select the best candidates but that isn't easy. I typically use it on the parvovirus cases b/c the babies are so young and the owners were just uneducated about vaccines. They always act like they will do better and come back. I've had some say they will pay us back. So far none have. I'm the biggest sucker there is and people seem to take advantage of that. I also get so into my cases I have a hard time giving up. But I alway use the extra money to save a life...

My hardest case was "Murphy". A collie mix. He had really bad vestibular problems. May have been old age vestibular disease or a brain tumor. He basically felt like he was on a merry go round and couldn't get off. He would have needed an MRI to know for sure which was the cause. The old age type goes away within weeks to months. His mom moved here temporarily to be a surragate to her brothers twins. When she first came down she had money to spend on him. But this was right after the twins were born. My charity funds were out. This was one I wish I had it for. I kept him in the hospital under the table. I paid for his meeds out of pocket. Two weeks went by and he was still trying to roll and was unable to walk. It was too hard for the owner to take care of him at home. Took two of us to walk him. His mom visited every day. Then one day she couldn't take ne more so we sent him to the bridge. We cried together as he went..then she began saying things to blame herself and not wanting to live without him. It was awful but I kept telling her she was a wonderful person for what she did for her brother And we needed more people like her in this world. She is doing well now but I really worried about her. N e ways these r the things I deal with and I really saw hope for Missy. I still don't know why her kidneys and liver were failing. I did look to see after she went...couldn't find any reason for her to be so painful...just some fluid that shouldn't have been there. So it will be a mystery. I don't know if the diet was related b.c she was treated for her gi problem and got better then 2-3 weeks later became sick again. 
Ok I'm rambling on and I should be on my way to work...


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I understand everyone's emotions regarding Missy Marie. But in particular it's Dr. Jaimie's love, compassion and character time and time again, that resounds the most. I just want to hug you and thank you Dr. Jaimie. 

Deb


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

First, I am so impressed by everyone's caring and especially Dr. Jaimie. When I first read Missy's story I too thought "that could have been me." I went through a painful divorce and if anything had happened to my little Samantha, I don't know how I would have survived. RIP Missy, Sam and all our precious little angels.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hadnt gotten on all weekend and after reading this thread i realize missy marie did not make it  

i am soo saddened !


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr. Jaimie, you worked so hard for this little girl. You were her angel when she needed one. I wish there had been a better outcome, but I know without a doubt that you gave her the best care possible. You've shown over and over again the kind of heart you have. You've helped so many. The world is a better place for having people like you in it!

As for the rest, I'm simply speechless. How dare anyone make anyone else feel guilty for helping a dying fluff! She was in horrible pain, ill and dying. She touched hearts and people helped her. Do not belittle people for that. They opened their hearts. They gave of themselves. 

To all of those that give for these fluffs, may they be emergencies or cases of helping a wonderful baby see again, even if you give of your heart rather then monetarily, you are all wonderful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

08chrissy08 said:


> Dr. Jaimie, you worked so hard for this little girl. You were her angel when she needed one. I wish there had been a better outcome, but I know without a doubt that you gave her the best care possible. You've shown over and over again the kind of heart you have. You've helped so many. The world is a better place for having people like you in it!
> 
> As for the rest, I'm simply speechless. How dare anyone make anyone else feel guilty for helping a dying fluff! She was in horrible pain, ill and dying. She touched hearts and people helped her. Do not belittle people for that. They opened their hearts. They gave of themselves.
> 
> To all of those that give for these fluffs, may they be emergencies or cases of helping a wonderful baby see again, even if you give of your heart rather then monetarily, you are all wonderful.


:goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hugs to you Jaimie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

please forgive my judmental heart:smcry:I acted out of emotions instead of love. I am so sorry. I have know right to question why Missy's mom wasn't there, forgive me. I will try harder next time.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I also didn't donate towards Missy vet bill. That's just my personal policy, though. I will only donate when a sick dog has been turned over to a rescue group. That's the only way to be sure that the dog will be placed in a home that will be able to care for the dog properly afterwards, both medically and financially.


Gee, I remember several years ago when AMR had a small rescue discussion forum there was a member whose Maltese had chronic health issues. The dog got sick yet again, the vet bills were extremely high yet again, and many of us on the forum sent donations to the vet clinic to help defray the vet bills for the dog. We did this without hesitation and would never have dreamed of only doing so if the dog were turned over to rescue. We donated because we cared.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> please forgive my judmental heart:smcry:I acted out of emotions instead of love. I am so sorry. I have know right to question why Missy's mom wasn't there, forgive me. I will try harder next time.


Paula, I just want to give you a BIG HUG and if I could find the hug icon I would! I don't believe it was anything you said - I think that question is a question we all wondered about. I believe it was another post that caused some hurt feelings - not yours. Love you, sweetie!

Linda


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am just floored by all of the compassion and caring expressed to Missie marie. This whole situation was so emotional. I am sure she knows now all of her aunties and uncles here that tried to help.

Bless all of you who were able to help her!


----------

